# Armstrong Whitworth Albemarle



## ham-pete (Oct 5, 2017)

My father flew with 297 Squadron in Whitley, Stirling, Halifax and Albemarle aircraft. He towed gliders and dropped para's on both D-Day and Arnhem.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opg1YfGcC0s


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeYFISJWhCw_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2017)

One that's not often seen - good stuff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------

